# AKC Registration



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm going to do a copy/paste of an email I got today. This is a listing of the AKC questions on the inspection report. For those of you who do not know, AKC and UKC are the only two registries in the US who do kennel inspections. 
This might be good information for those who are considering buying a dog which is from one of those off brand registries, as there is no check by anyone to see the living conditions or the record keeping of the dogs. I read recently that only 30% of all dogs sold from pet stores are AKC. We have tried to educate as to why one should never buy from a pet store, but this further reinforces this, as 70% of those dogs have come from a place where no inspection is done. On a personal note, I do not believe in any dog living in a cage.

Here are the questions on the AKC inspection report.

Type of identification of dogs -- microchip, collar, etc.
Type of identification of puppies -- cage cards, etc.

Is the construction of the kennels and cages such that they are structurally sound -- in good repair, and without hazardous corners, etc?
Is there sufficient shelter to protect dogs from the elements?
Is there adequate space for each dog per kennel or cage, appropriate to the breed?
If there are kennels with wire mesh bottoms, is the wire appropriate for the breed?
Is there a source of fresh air by doors, windows or vents, absence of odor?

Is the overall appearance clean?
Is there an absence of fecal material or other debris?
Are water containers present and clean, with fresh water sufficient for each dog?
Is fresh food provided daily?
If bedding is available, is it free of noticeable parasites?

Are there any visible signs of excessive parasitic infestation?
Any signs of untreated, visible wounds?
Are coats inordinately matted/dirty/neglected?
Are any dogs grossly underweight?
Do dogs have access to daily exercise out of cage or pen?

The inspector does an inspection of selected dogs. He scans for micrchip, asks the breeder to identify that dog by name, then compares this against records of registration.
The breeding record of each individual dog must be available. The inspector asks for certain litter information as to who each dog is sold to, then compares this against the registration of the dog.
Pups must be identified as to sire/dam. DNA of the sire and pups may be done to see that they are correct.

I copied the following from the AKC website:

Facts and Stats
AKC Compliance Division Fact Sheet

The mission of the AKC's Compliance division is to ensure the integrity of the registry and to protect the welfare of purebred dogs. In this capacity, the division oversees two major functions: Investigations and Inspections and DNA Testing. The AKC is the only registry in the world with significant inspection and quality control programs.

Investigations and Inspections
Launched in 1991, the continued allocation of resources to expand and improve this department reflects the AKC's commitment to monitoring and enforcing accurate record keeping and the humane care of dogs. 
The department conducted over 4800 inspections in 2005 of dog kennels, individual breeders and pet stores. Fourteen field inspectors are located across the country and travel to conduct inspections within their territory. 
Inspections or investigations are initiated in various ways. The department generates its inspection list from customers who register 7 or more litters or 25 or more registration transactions (Supplemental Transfers) annually, or upon receipt of a written, signed, and supported complaint. 
Inspections are conducted to determine that proper care and conditions are being provided to the dogs and that all AKC records and identification are accurate. 
The department's "Care and Conditions" policy concerns the health, safety and welfare of the dogs and the environment in which they are kept. Inspectors look to see whether dogs appear to be in good health, have appropriate and clean shelter, access to food and water, etc. 
Kennel owners whose conditions do not meet minimum standards lose their ability to register dogs with AKC until or unless they correct their deficiencies. Those convicted of neglect or cruelty to dogs will be suspended of all AKC privileges and can be subject to fines imposed by the AKC. 
The AKC has the power to fine or revoke privileges to register dogs or participate in AKC events, but it does not have law enforcement authority. However, in all cases the department notifies the appropriate law enforcement body to alert them to substandard conditions and works closely with them to bring appropriate consequences to those who are in violation of AKC Rules and Regulations. 
DNA Testing
The AKC has built the world's largest database of canine DNA profiles for the purposes of parentage verification and genetic identity. The AKC has a comprehensive set of voluntary and mandatory programs to ensure the integrity of the AKC Registry. 
DNA genotyping can be used to establish the identity of a dog and to verify parentage. As each generation is DNA profiled by the AKC, pedigrees will carry that extra measure of confidence. 
Comparison of DNA profiles of a dam (mother), sire (father) and pups will determine with greater than 99% confidence that the puppies are from the sire and dam. 
DNA tests are offered to breeders on a voluntary basis, collected during inspections, and as part of the AKC's Frequently Used Sire program (every sire producing seven or more litters in a lifetime or producing more than three litters in a calendar year must be AKC DNA profiled). 
Testing is non-invasive - it is conducted by swabbing the inside of a dog's cheek. The DNA kits are available from the AKC. The cost is $40 for the regular kit, or $35 for a Prepaid DNA kit. 
By the close of 2005, the AKC had over 340,000 DNA profiles in its database from 186 AKC and FSS breeds. 
On average, 45% of all AKC litters registered each year have a sire in the FUS program. 
More information on AKC DNA programs.





AKC Homepage | About this Site | Employment | Contact AKC | Corporate Advertising | Privacy Statement | Terms of Use | Your California Privacy Rights 
© 2006 American Kennel Club® (AKC Copyright and Trademark Statement)


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Wow







! Thanks for all that very important information


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Fabulous information, Faye! 

It's so important to get that information out there so that people aren't continually duped by fancy ads for what are really substandard Maltese that can break both their wallets and hearts.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Fabulous information, Faye!
> 
> It's so important to get that information out there so that people aren't continually duped by fancy ads for what are really substandard Maltese that can break both their wallets and hearts.
> 
> Thanks for sharing![/B]



Marj, unfortunately, there are still those who get duped, even with AKC. I know of someone who paid big bucks for a show pup who got scammed, but, at least with AKC there is some inspection of the dogs and records, unlike the others (except UKC) which does nothing.


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for sharing that! That is a lot of valuable info. SO sorry your friend got duped, I know it happens and is out there it is so unfortunate! Thanks again!


----------

